# Dwarf Hairgrass



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody have some they would like to sell?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll keep you in mind, but mine is growing at a very slow rate, because I had to cut my photo period down by a few hrs and I have a lot of floating plants soaking up a lot of the light right now...
But I bet I will have some in the months to come..

If you are waiting too long, check out APC forums, in the buy and sell section, or check out aquabid for some.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'll keep you in mind, but mine is growing at a very slow rate, because I had to cut my photo period down by a few hrs and I have a lot of floating plants soaking up a lot of the light right now...
> But I bet I will have some in the months to come..
> 
> If you are waiting too long, check out APC forums, in the buy and sell section, or check out aquabid for some.


Alright thanks.

I would check those sites but the shipping is crazy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hint---if you buy a bunch of plant variants, it's a much better deal.
Especially off of aquaticplantcentral


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hint---if you buy a bunch of plant variants, it's a much better deal.
> Especially off of aquaticplantcentral


All I want is the dwarf hairgrass though lol.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

You can give me the rest


----------

